# Evacuating Irma



## ns02cc (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi
I have family wanting to get out of Hilton Head.  Does anybody have anything that would work within 6 or 8 hours drive starting tomorrow night?
Thanks
Nathan


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 9, 2017)

Have you looked at booking something in Williamsburg,VA. or at Massenuten resort. ?


----------

